# Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II Review



## subwoofer (May 29, 2012)

Now I’ve reached the last of this series of four Streamlight reviews. Having started with the Sidewinder, I’m going to wrap the series up with its progeny, the Sidewinder Compact II.

Following feedback on the original Sidewinder, a compact version was produced, this was then improved on resulting in the Compact II

The Sidewinder Compact II has two different versions, the Military and Aviation. On test is the Military version.









Initial Impressions:

The Sidewinder Compact II shares the same head as the Sidewinder, but is much smaller; really living up to its name.

Like the Sidewinder, the Sidewinder Compact II uses four different emitters to give the user 20 different colour/brightness output options in one light.

Being small and made of nylon, the Compact II feels very light and handles well even though it is a strange shape.

One of its special features is its flexibility on choice of battery used to power it. Officially specified as CR123 and AA alkaline or lithium, it turned out to be even more flexible than this.



What is in the box:

The Sidewinder Compact II comes in a plain cardboard box.











It is supplied with an instruction manual Streamlight CR123 and helmet mount.







Also supplied for review is the Headlight strap mount








Taking a closer look and looking inside:

Taking a look all around the Compact II

The front view showing the polycarbonate lens and the four emitters






Looking closer at the emitters with the 5mm LEDs being red, IR and blue from left to right.






And even closer at the Streamlight C4 emitter






The clip is sturdy, and made of coated steel. It allows for belt, MOLLE, head-strap, and with the ACH mount, helmet mounting options. The clip rotates around the battery tube allowing its position to be adjusted when helmet, or head-strap mounted.






Looking down onto the switch which has the different LEDs marked on the rubber dome. The one that is facing forward is the colour it outputs, so here it is shown with the White LED active.






The Compact II’s tail-cap is plastic to match the rest of the light and is hinged by a black plastic retainer.






The Military model has an IR safe indication on the side. If you position the raised part of the selection ring to point at the IR safe position, the Blue LED is selected which will not output any IR.






Unscrewing the cap allows you to see the spring fitted in the cap, and the metal contact ring around the end of the battery tube






Looking inside the tube and the secret of the Compact II’s versatility is revealed. The battery tube has a special positive contact which consists of a long spring with a sliding plastic plate on top. The plate has a hole in the centre to locate the positive terminal of the battery and will move down inside the tube when the longer AA cell is used (rather than a CR123).






The rear of the helmet mount has a metal clip secured with two screws that firmly fix this to a modern military helmet.








Modes and User Interface:

Just like the Sidewinder, the Compact II is “20 flashlights in one” referring to the set of five modes which are repeated for each of the four emitters.

Each emitter has Max, High, Medium, Low and Flashing modes available. For the Military model on review, the Compact II turns on in Low and has red, IR and blue coloured LEDs.

Here the multiple LEDs are all shown on at once using a triple exposure for the photo, changing mode between exposures. In the left hand photo, the IR LED (between the red and blue LEDs) just registers with the camera.









To turn on, click the rubber dome soft click switch, and to change mode the rubber dome switch is held down to cycle through the modes and follows the sequence Low -> Medium -> High -> Max -> High -> Medium -> …… so unlike many lights it ramps up and down and does not jump straight from Max to low.

A quick double click enters the flashing mode which is set at Max output.

Surrounding the switch is a selector ring for the emitter. This must be pulled up, rotated and dropped back down to lock in the selection. The emitter can be changed while the light is in any mode without changing the mode. Two hands are needed to change the emitter and the selector ring has a raised section to allow for tactile LED changes.



Batteries and output:

Streamlight specifically designed the Compact II to take CR123 and AA following feedback from users of the original Compact. What they have achieved is even more flexibility than was intended.

Only CR123, alkaline or lithium AAs are specified. However after testing I found that the Compact II works with CR123, RCR123 (as long as Max output is not used) the three types of AA cell, Ni-Mh, Alkaline and Lithium and the same three types of AAA!

Thanks to the clever battery tube design, the Compact II accommodates CR123, AA and AAA size cells and has worked (with some limitations) with all types of all these sizes. That is three different sizes and a total of 8 different batteries that can be used.

Not only do you get all this choice in battery size and type, but you also get a ‘battery vampire’ due to the Compact II’s red LED and the fact it turns on in low. An AA battery that will no longer light the white led will give a couple of hours light with the red LED.

Apart from the RCR123, which gave a potentially damaging turbo boost to the max output, the output figures across all types of cell were very consistent.

Personally I would only use the RCR123 as a last resort, and if using it avoid the Max output (which is easy as it turns on in low), but it is usable.

_To measure actual output, I built an integrating sphere. The sensor is a photo-diode restricted to visible light only (so Infra-Red and Ultra-Violet will not register). This was chosen as our eyes can only use the visible wavelengths of light so this is generally the only useful output. The integrating sphere was calibrated using 12 different reference sources and taking an average of the factor used to convert the measured voltage output to Lumens. Output figures are quoted as ANSI lumens where the measurement is made 30s after turning on the specified output level. Initial figures when first switching on are always higher, but all quoted measurements are ANSI._






*Please note, all quoted lumen figures are from a DIY integrating sphere, and although every effort is made to give as accurate a result as possible, they should be taken as an estimate only. The results can be used to compare outputs in this review and others I have published.*

The main set of figures are for the CR123, and only where the output differs from this baseline are the extra output figures included.


Sidewinder – Compact II MilitaryI.S. measured ANSI output LumensPWM frequency (Hz)CR123 White - Low5N/ACR123 White - Med15N/ACR123 White - High23N/ACR123 White - Max60N/AAA White - Max53N/ARCR White - Max166N/ARCR White - High31N/A
 
Output is regulated and as the batteries become depleted, the output drops a level. Once the lowest level is reached, eventually the Compact II will switch itself off. After a period of recovery, you will typically be able to squeeze a little more light out.

As the coloured LEDs run at much lower outputs, once the Compact II can no longer output white light, you can switch to a coloured LED and run for several hours longer.

Being a soft click button, there is parasitic drain to be considered as the internal circuit is kept powered. The Compact II is unfortunately not as good as the Sidewinder in this regard and each type of cell had a different parasitic drain.


Cell typeMeasured DrainTime to drain cellCR12348.3uA3.91 YearsAA Ni-Mh0.12mA1.9 YearsAA Lithium0.07mA4.74 YearsAA Alkaline0.1mA3.08 Years
 


In The Lab

_In an attempt to quantify the actual beam profile I developed the following test. There are probably many flaws in my method, but it is simple and easy to carry out and seems to provide a good enough comparison.

The method used was to support the light 1m off the floor and 1m from a wall, with a tape measure on the wall. The zero of the scale is placed in the centre of the hotspot and a lux meter is then positioned at points along the scale, with the measurements recorded. Beam shots are often taken with the light shining on a flat white wall, so this method is simply measuring the actual intensity across the beam on a flat surface, not the spherical light emission.

The results are then plotted on a graph.

For the best throw you want to see a sharp peak with less of the distracting spill. For the best flood light the trace should be pretty flat._

The Compact II’s beam profile is shown here compared to the other Streamlight lights I have on review. The Compact II has a brighter wider hotspot than its predecessor the Sidewinder.






_Taking this a little further, I calculated an approximate factor to apply to the lux measurements, as each measurement gets further from the centre of the beam, it corresponds to a larger area onto which the light is falling. It seems to me that this should also be taken into consideration, so I applied these area corrections and came up with this odd looking graph.

The key quantity here is the area under the graph line. This should correspond to the total light output._

However, it has slightly less light in the spill area than the Sidewinder.








The beam

As shown by the previous beam profile graphs, the Compact II has a brighter wider hotspot than the Sidewinder but with a slightly dimer spill.

The beamshot is exposed to give an impression of the beam’s brightness to the naked eye.






You can see some shaping of the spill due to the square front of the Compact II’s casing.

The Compact II’s beam is much smoother than the Sidewinder’s beam, probably due to the different choice of emitter.

Output from the 5mm LEDs is typical as far as beam quality goes.



What it is really like to use…






Just as with the Sidewinder, the Compact II’s recessed soft-click switch is deep enough not to activate accidentally, but not so deep as to make it difficult to operate.

Ergonomics are slightly odd but you can hold the Compact II in a variety of ways so that you can operate the switch with a finger or thumb.

The maximum output is not that high, at a measured 60 lumens, but this is perfectly sufficient for dark environments up to many meters away. It may not be enough in high contrast situations such as peering into an engine bay on a sunny day, but when not fighting another source of light, is a perfectly reasonable output level.

The Compact II is small enough to make it good to use regularly as a head light. The metal clip, locks into the plastic mount of the head strap, with the clip’s angle adjustment allowing you the point the light where you want it.






The single strap is secure enough as the Compact II is lightweight and makes this a true all rounder.







Being small and light, I’ve found the Compact II accompanies me virtually unnoticed, and the unusual shape lends itself to standing in several different ways, or clipping onto a pocket, belt or the head-strap

The Military model on test comes on with the low output level. For many this is the preferred choice as you can always turn it up as required.

Having a choice of colours, for lower level specialist lighting needs is very useful. Around animals, or if going hunting, the non-white outputs can be less startling and better with dark adapted eyes.

I don’t have any IR related cameras or night vision devices, so can’t comment on the usefulness of the IR output as I have no need of it. I would have preferred this to be a green LED instead of the IR one.

Again, like the Sidewinder it is possible to operate the light using the tactile features, and it is good to know that if necessary, I could change the battery, and select one of the lower output coloured LEDs and IR safe mode all by feel alone.






The Compact II is a uniquely flexible light, with 20 different output modes and being able to run on three different sizes and 8 different types of battery! With this light you should be able to scrounge a replacement battery from somewhere when you really need to.

It may not have the highest output, or use the latest LEDs, but I’ve found the Sidewinder Compact II to be so useful and versatile I’m not sure if it should go in my bug-out-bag (thanks to being a great choice if having to scrounge a replacement battery) or in the tool box, in the car, by the bed or somewhere else close at hand.




Test sample provided for review by Streamlight.

I’ll update post 2 of this thread once I have some more comments to add....


----------



## subwoofer (May 29, 2012)

reserved...


----------



## chenko (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review, very nicely done! I like this light a lot, but still can't figure what to do with coloured leds (besides using the red one as a bike tail light). Has anyone really used blue and IR? An alternative to this light could be the Energizer Tactical Romeo, but it's not as flexible as the Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II in managing different kinds of batteries. Very cool little light! And looks the part too.:thumbsup:


----------



## demoteamone (May 29, 2012)

What I was looking for, GREAT info, I appreciate Thanks!


----------



## tobrien (May 29, 2012)

demoteamone said:


> What I was looking for, GREAT info, I appreciate Thanks!



exactly. such a great review!


----------



## Erzengel (May 30, 2012)

chenko said:


> Thanks for the review, very nicely done! I like this light a lot, but still can't figure what to do with coloured leds (besides using the red one as a bike tail light). Has anyone really used blue and IR?



The colored LEDs are used by the military for signalling.


----------



## yowzer (Jun 8, 2012)

I've had my eye on this light for a while now. I just wish they made a version with RGB LEDs that starts on low instead of high. I have very limited need for the IR one...


What's the main LED? I don't recognize it.


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 8, 2012)

yowzer said:


> I've had my eye on this light for a while now. I just wish they made a version with RGB LEDs that starts on low instead of high. I have very limited need for the IR one...
> 
> 
> What's the main LED? I don't recognize it.



Agreed, I like the low start and have no use for IR.

The LED is unusual and I'm not sure what it is. It appears to be one of the Thin Film Flip Chip (TFFC) LEDs, but I've asked Streamlight to identify it for me. If they reply I post the answer.


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 11, 2012)

Just had confirmation that the White LED is an Osram Oslon, but that the bin used is confidential.


----------



## TNRat (Jun 20, 2012)

chenko said:


> , but still can't figure what to do with coloured leds (besides using the red one as a bike tail light). Has anyone really used blue and IR?



I have actually used blue and red LED's to save my night vision but only when I needed an absolute minimum amount of light. Otherwise I just use my EDC on high white. FWIW, I have found blue to be easier on my eyes with red seeming to cause more eye strain. I have no use for IR either but have seen an app that allows you to view IR output to confirm it is working.

I do like the idea of saving battery life by using another color. That is a nice option.

Thanks for a great review.


----------



## Ac7ss (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the first version of this light, I wish I had the battery options that version 2 has, but other than that I love it. As a headlamp I expected it to be front heavy but have not had that issue.


----------



## captnick (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review, nicely done. Just purchased one recently because of the many features and battery compatibility, I like the fact you can use AA's, AAA's and 123A's, plus the head strap was a bonus, thanks again!:twothumbs


----------



## Courtland (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the great review.

I just wanted to add some small anecdotal experiences with the Sidewinder Compact II (veteran using it in civilian situations).


For usage as an EDC (outside of helmet or LBE wear), the Sidewinder Compact II is somewhat awkward in shape. The clip looks as if it would comfortably attach to a cargo pocket but taking another look you can see that a significant amount of the housing protrudes beyond the clip. The center of gravity is also rather high.


I had wanted to carry this in my cargo-pocket EDC organizer but found it uncomfortable and inconvenient. I love the features of this light and the general ease of use but I wish the clip was more lopsided or that there was a conversion kit to make this more compatible with EDC in non-battle rattle configurations.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 1, 2013)

Courtland said:


> Thanks for the great review.
> 
> I just wanted to add some small anecdotal experiences with the Sidewinder Compact II (veteran using it in civilian situations).
> 
> ...



thank you for your service


----------



## lang1_luis (Sep 23, 2013)

this lamp can run whit baterry 14500??

will be better or not?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 24, 2013)

lang1_luis said:


> this lamp can run whit baterry 14500??
> 
> will be better or not?



As specified, CR123 at 3V is the highest input voltage for normal operation, however if you check the comments you will see that RCR123 at 4.2V was usable if you avoid maximum output. So as a 14500 should be the same size as an AA, then with the same restriction as RCR123, 14500 should be OK. I would simply go with AAs or RCR123s rather than 14500 myself, as some protected 14500s might be too long.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 26, 2013)

Good review. I actually purchased one of these lights for use in thw field (I I'm in the mil). Good little light. Mine uses what appears to be a cree xpe2 led. Still listed as the c4 though.

The ir output modes come in handy when using nvg's, but otherwise limited in use. The blue I have found no real use for. I may swap to cyan or maybr a yellow green if I feel particularky motivated one of these days. 

Very spot oriented on white output. Useful for distance but limiting up close. My example has a nice white tint without much obvious blue but im thinking f swapping in a nichia 219 I have laying around.

Good light. Would reccomend.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice review, Sub.

I enjoyed seeing your Sidewinder at the Brighton meet and I always intended getting one at some stage. I don't remember if it was this model or not.

I think the utility and the lightness combined with the compact size would make it a welcome addition on a camping trip or in the bicycle saddlebag.

I, too would like to mod it with a green led instead of the IR, how accessible are the led's on the board?

Thanks for rekindling my interest in buying new torches, just when I thought I'd kicked the habit!

See you around.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 27, 2013)

John_Galt said:


> Good review. I actually purchased one of these lights for use in thw field (I I'm in the mil). Good little light. Mine uses what appears to be a cree xpe2 led. Still listed as the c4 though.
> 
> The ir output modes come in handy when using nvg's, but otherwise limited in use. The blue I have found no real use for. I may swap to cyan or maybr a yellow green if I feel particularky motivated one of these days.
> 
> ...



I like its versatility: it will run on AA, AAA, CR123 and RCR123, the selectable emitter, and compact size.

Not being in a position to check this (but you might be), I believe the blue output is supposed to be 100% IR free and therefore not show up in someone else's night vision goggles. Conversely, the IR output then being very visible. So for military use I would think both should be very useful (but that is said by a civilian so is only a guess).

Amongst other uses this comes on night time bike rides with the red light flashing and clipped to my backpack, so still get regular use.




Nyctophiliac said:


> Very nice review, Sub.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing your Sidewinder at the Brighton meet and I always intended getting one at some stage. I don't remember if it was this model or not.
> 
> ...



 Old habits Die Hard!

I've not tried opening the Compact II up but it looks like it would have quite easy access.

Hopefully we can arrange another UK meet very soon. Even better with the nights now drawing in.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 27, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Old habits Die Hard!
> 
> I've not tried opening the Compact II up but it looks like it would have quite easy access.
> 
> Hopefully we can arrange another UK meet very soon. Even better with the nights now drawing in.



OK, looks like I might plump for one soon. Just as soon as disposable cash is earned!

Another meet in the Autumn? terrific!


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 28, 2013)

Access to the board is very easy. All emitters and electronic components are mounted on the same pcb which is rectangulqr.

The external switch, which appears pretty well sealed, merely acts as a pushrod for the actual lectronic clicky. The board appears to be held in place only by the two wires which connect the positive and negative ends of the battery tube.

Very simple and easy disaasembly for those interested. Just remove the four screws of the bezel and lift it, the lens and gasket off, the plastic reflector falls out as well as the upper plastic portion covering the three 5mm leds. Ill try to upload a picture later.

Im no electronics engineer, but with all components being so easy to access, does anyone know if the main processor could be reprogrammed by anyone here on the board d?


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 3, 2015)

This thing still ticking along?

Any feedback on longevity?


----------



## subwoofer (Feb 4, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> This thing still ticking along?
> 
> Any feedback on longevity?



It is indeed still ticking along. Thanks to its small size, I've taken to using this attached to my biking backpack and set the flashing red going. I then know that if needed I've also got a white light to use. I'm running it on AA eneloop rather than CR123.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 4, 2015)

So you have quite a few hours on it?

I've always been curious about this light, and I've also always been curious why its the only series SL offers a 1 year instead of a lifetime warranty?

Any thoughts since you have a lot of experience with the light?

Thanks!


----------



## subwoofer (Feb 4, 2015)

No idea about the lesser guarantee. Maybe it is the lift and turn switch, maybe it is the military look (so users might give it harder use), but apart from that nothing really comes to mind.

I have used it a lot, but bear in mind I have a LOT of lights, so it tends to be used on my bike rides rather than anything else. I really like it. It is different and can even run on anything from AAA to RCR123 (but be careful NOT to pick max output on white as it does overdrive the light).


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 5, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> No idea about the lesser guarantee. *Maybe it is the lift and turn switch, maybe it is the military look (so users might give it harder use)*, but apart from that nothing really comes to mind.
> 
> I have used it a lot, but bear in mind I have a LOT of lights, so it tends to be used on my bike rides rather than anything else. I really like it. It is different and can even run on anything from AAA to RCR123 (but be careful NOT to pick max output on white as it does overdrive the light).




That was my thought. It's just odd that a company has a lifetime warranty on all lights _except _the Sidewinder series.

:shrug:


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 5, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> *maybe it is the military look (so users might give it harder use)*




Confirmed: Designed for the Military, extreme use considered for warranty.


----------



## leukos (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone tried disassembling this light? Would an emitter swap be difficult? It looks like the four screws over the lens would be easy enough to remove.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 7, 2015)

leukos said:


> Has anyone tried disassembling this light? Would an emitter swap be difficult? It looks like the four screws over the lens would be easy enough to remove.



From what I understand and read above it seems like cake to take apart.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 14, 2015)

How is the PWM on the Sidewinder Compact II ? PWM normally doesn't bother me but I recently watched a video online of another Streamlight model and the PWM was very visible on the low setting.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 15, 2015)

ZMZ67 said:


> How is the PWM on the Sidewinder Compact II ? PWM normally doesn't bother me but I recently watched a video online of another Streamlight model and the PWM was very visible on the low setting.



According to my test results in the main review there is no PWM. When I get a chance I'll fire it up and double check, but it would have been a bit of an oversight to not mention this. I've certainly tested other Streamlight models which have PWM, but assuming I got the info right, this model doesn't use it.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 15, 2015)

Glad to hear there is no PWM. The Sidewinder Compact II is looking like a great BOB light, thanks for the in depth review! I do wish there was a better option than the IR LED, like UV for example but I'm going to get one anyway.


----------



## nkrantz (Jan 23, 2016)

Really interested in this light anyone know if SL is going to upgrade anytime soon?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Apr 11, 2016)

nkrantz said:


> Really interested in this light anyone know if SL is going to upgrade anytime soon?



I´m thinking about the same. Does anybody know? 

Looks like the perfect light for me. With 2016 LED technology the high output on white light will easily be doubled with the same runtime as the "old" version.


----------



## Romanko (Apr 13, 2016)

I sent them an e mail.


Hi

When are you going to update SIDEWINDER COMPACT 2 to CREE XP-L or something better?

Thank youDear Customer,

Sorry, there are no plans in place to change the Sidewinder at this time.
Regards,
Eric


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah I really like this light too but the output seems lacking by today's led standards... Too bad they aren't going to upgrade the light anytime soon.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 18, 2016)

subwoofer said:


> According to my test results in the main review there is no PWM. When I get a chance I'll fire it up and double check, but it would have been a bit of an oversight to not mention this. I've certainly tested other Streamlight models which have PWM, but assuming I got the info right, this model doesn't use it.



It seems Streamlight is getting away from PWM in some of their latest offerings.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Jul 16, 2016)

Has anyone seen the Foxfury HHC? Looks pretty nice and very much the same type of light like the Sidewinder. Just too bad the HHC dont have a dedicated low mode...


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 19, 2016)

subwoofer said:


> According to my test results in the main review there is no PWM. When I get a chance I'll fire it up and double check, but it would have been a bit of an oversight to not mention this. I've certainly tested other Streamlight models which have PWM, but assuming I got the info right, this model doesn't use it.



Over a year later I still don't have the Sidewinder compact (Really, I still do intend to get one!)but I did get a full size Sidewinder Rescue model. I believe you are right that it does not use PWM. There is an audible whine on at least one level if you hold the light to your ear. This noise is present on other current control multi-level lights I own and there doesn't seem to be any evidence of PWM.I really like the design and the fact that the switch allows you too choose what led you are using by way of the locking ring.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 28, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> Over a year later I still don't have the Sidewinder compact (Really, I still do intend to get one!)but I did get a full size Sidewinder Rescue model. I believe you are right that it does not use PWM. There is an audible whine on at least one level if you hold the light to your ear. This noise is present on other current control multi-level lights I own and there doesn't seem to be any evidence of PWM.I really like the design and the fact that the switch allows you too choose what led you are using by way of the locking ring.



Do you mean this one?:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408872-Review-Streamlight-Sidewinder-Rescue-(2xAA)

An excellent light.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes that's the one,I wanted the green led and the light to start on low.Wish it had a red led instead of IR but otherwise I really like the light.


----------



## Romanko (Sep 2, 2016)

Found this pic in one Japan store.






It doesn't look like in this one.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine looks more like the bottom picture though it is slightly different. Streamlight may use different LEDs with similar performance based on availability since they don't specify and call everything "C4". I know the Sidewinders are assembled in the U.S. using imported components but I don't know if they are also assembled outside the U.S. for the international market.Manufacture outside the U.S. could also explain the use of different LEDs. Potentially could be a mod too since many people want higher output than what Streamlight offers.


----------



## streamwald (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey there - long time reader, first time poster

Great review! 
I just discovered the Sidewinder Compact II and I really want it - only thing is that you are not supposed to use rechargeables with it (or any streamlight) and I only use eneloop pros for my flashlights (mostly fenix). 

Streamlight cs told me that they did not test it with eneloops and that rechargeables may harm the light, render it useless or even cause a fire. 

Did you have any issues with your Sidewinder using eneloops and can you fully use the light and all its modes with them (not talking about output, just whether you can turn it on max without killing the light) 

Thanks


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 1, 2016)

streamwald said:


> Hey there - long time reader, first time poster
> 
> Great review!
> I just discovered the Sidewinder Compact II and I really want it - only thing is that you are not supposed to use rechargeables with it (or any streamlight) and I only use eneloop pros for my flashlights (mostly fenix).
> ...



Wow, that is a big BS statement from Streamlight if they said it. I've almost exclusively been running the two sidewinders and this compact model on Eneloops. Fully functional with no issues.

The only minor issue I had with the Compact II was when I popped an RCR123 in it. It did not really like the 4.2V, but still worked.

The major difference with NiMh cells is the lower internal resistance and correlating ability to deliver high current. None of the Sidewinders seem that greedy and the output doesn't run away due to the lower internal resistance. I avoid Alkaleaks whenever I can (only some Intrinsically Safe lights I have require them to be IS certified).


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 1, 2016)

subwoofer said:


> Wow, that is a big BS statement from Streamlight if they said it. I've almost exclusively been running the two sidewinders and this compact model on Eneloops. Fully functional with no issues.
> 
> The only minor issue I had with the Compact II was when I popped an RCR123 in it. It did not really like the 4.2V, but still worked.
> 
> The major difference with NiMh cells is the lower internal resistance and correlating ability to deliver high current. None of the Sidewinders seem that greedy and the output doesn't run away due to the lower internal resistance. I avoid Alkaleaks whenever I can (only some Intrinsically Safe lights I have require them to be IS certified).



It sounds like a blanket statement from Streamlight so consumers can't come back on them. The "harm the light....cause a fire" is probably associated with li-ions and keeps any liability from Streamlight should the end user decide to use rechargables.


----------



## RFXMM (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for the review. I was on the fence as to the shape, but see that the odd shape lends to more options such as clipping to jacket to work with both hands. Thanks


----------



## danpass (May 26, 2021)

Nine years later and still, quite possibly, the only AA capable headlamp out there with red (or green) color function. I have two of the Aviator model.

I really hate AAA option, and not just that but triple AAA batteries required!


----------



## subwoofer (May 26, 2021)

danpass said:


> Nine years later and still, quite possibly, the only AA capable headlamp out there with red (or green) color function. I have two of the Aviator model.
> 
> I really hate AAA option, and not just that but triple AAA batteries required!



This is a great light. For me the only downside is the parasitic drain especially on plain AA as I tend to have it more as a standby light, not a daily user. This is inevitable though due to the multi-cell options and power circuit required.

Very handy light.


----------



## steeps (Jul 21, 2021)

I had wanted this light for years and finally had a use for one. When taking our dog out before bed I needed a red light with enough throw to see if she went and be able to pick it up. The bugs swarm any white light so I needed red. Most camping headlamps don’t have any throw and this one does. If you know of any other red light headlamps with throw let me know. Thank you


----------

